# T5 lights - 10000K white  - can I use them?



## magpie (24 May 2010)

Dear all

I've just ordered an over-tank luminaire from here:  http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/silver-t5-lights-four-bulbs-various-sizes-2885-0.html

They're marine specialists, I guess, and so the lights are marine lights. He's said he'll fit two plugs so I can have half the lights on at a time, and he'll supply all 4 as 'Marine White' 10000K bulbs.  

I have read in various places that either the K-factor is critical OR that it doesn't matter as long as it's light and it's all down to aesthetics.   The unit was half the price of an Arcadia equivalent, so I can afford to buy some bulbs - but if it's a complete waste of space, there's still time to cancel. 

thoughts from greater minds would be welcome.  Tank is 90 x 75 x 45 with a final volume of around 250l/65 US gallons. 

thanks, all

m


----------



## ceg4048 (24 May 2010)

Hi,
It doesn't matter as long as it's light and it's all down to aesthetics.

The real question is: "Do you think it's aesthetically appealing?" 

See http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=7801 for further details.

Cheers,


----------



## magpie (24 May 2010)

Thank you - wish I'd read that last night. The phrase 'If you can afford it, get an Arcadia' is burned on my brain. I may wake up in the morning and cancel the order - but it *is* Â£200 less than the TGM Arcadia and still Â£130 ish less than the cheapest I could find.  Not that cost is everything, but it might go towards a CO2 unit if I have a rush to the brain and decide to ease away from low light, low dosing, easy life plants. 

Thank you hugely 

have a peaceful night. 

Filters next. I'll do a search before I ask any daft questions - or commit to buying anything I haven't really researched fully.


----------



## George Farmer (24 May 2010)

Looks like a nice unit.  I've not seen them before.

10000K will be fine for growing plants, and it will probably look good too.

If you do decide to replace then check this out -

viewtopic.php?f=50&t=555


----------



## magpie (24 May 2010)

Thank you hugely.... I'll stick with it, see how it goes and buy some new bulbs for when these ones die. 

m


----------



## Garuf (24 May 2010)

I've seen them in the flesh and I liked it much more than I liked the new arcadia units. The only niggle is when talking with the owner was that the ballast blew in the first month and until replaced with a better quality one hummed. If I hadn't splashed cash on LED's for a diy I'd buy one. I believe Ghostworld has one actually.


----------



## dw1305 (25 May 2010)

Hi all,
I'm with George and Garuf on this one, it looks a very good unit and I think the 10,000K tubes will be fine.
I'd be interested in the how long the ballasts last, it says they are German made. The other question is "can you get the luminaire open easily to replace them?" 
cheers Darrel


----------



## Garuf (25 May 2010)

You just twist the bulbs and they come straight out on the model I've seen. Couldn't be easier.


----------



## George Farmer (25 May 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> You just twist the bulbs and they come straight out on the model I've seen. Couldn't be easier.


How do you get to the bulbs?  Is there a slideable perspex cover, like the Arcadia OT luminaire?


----------



## Garuf (25 May 2010)

Yeah, I'm assuming it's the same on smaller the model (I handled a 90cm model) but it' basically a thin sheet of acrylic that slots into a grove running the length of the luminaire. You slide that out then the tubes can be removed by rotating them through 90degrees.


----------



## Kosh42-EFG (25 May 2010)

I have no idea where the perspex from my Arcadia luminaire is... Took it out the day I got it and never put it back... Think it was because I was still in reef mentality... Nothing comes between bulb and water...

Seems to not cause me any problems...

I'd be interested in how you get on with this unit... Lighting for my new four foot would be Â£164 instead of Â£334 if I go the luminaire route... Would have to allow Â£50 for new bulbs though, as I think 10k's will be too blue for my liking... But I could always sell them over on Ultimate Reef


----------



## dw1305 (25 May 2010)

Hi all,
It was the ballast rather than the tubes that I was interested in taking out (although it is useful to know the tubes come out easily).
cheers Darrel


----------



## magpie (25 May 2010)

Should be here by Friday so I'll let you all know - 90cm 4 bulb version and they're fitting and extra plug so it can go 2x2.  If I had room to suspend, they had a six bulb version with two switches so I could have 2, 4 or 6 bulbs at one time.. and not much more expensive.  Way, way cheaper than Arcadia. 

Noticed that Arcadia are doing LED lights that fit on T8 ballasts and wondered if that might not be the way forward, but will wait until there's been some sensible testing by people braver than me... 

thanks, all 

now if anyone can tell me which Eheim filter is best for a 250 litre tank which will be planted as full as I can get it... I'd be a happy bunny. 

m


----------



## ceg4048 (25 May 2010)

Multiply tank size by 10 and get the filter rated at that turnover.

250L X 10 = 2500LPH rating. This can be split among multiple filters or can be one big filter.

Cheers,


----------



## magpie (25 May 2010)

I was planning an Eheim 2087 which is rated at 1800lph and then perhaps a Koralia nanopump just to keep things circulating.  that way I could get 2500 and still have room in the cabinet underneath for CO2 equipment if I go that way.. 

reckon that'll work?  If not, I'll split between two filters.  I guess redundancy is a useful thing. 

ta

m


----------



## ceg4048 (26 May 2010)

Yep, get good flow rating by hook or by crook. 8) 

Cheers,


----------

